# 1 st Canadian Bacon



## travcoman45 (May 11, 2008)

Well yall, started my first canandian Bacon today. Brinin it in the followin:

1 5 pound pork loin trimmed
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 Tbs Jalapeno Powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper
2 C Morton Tender Quick
2 Gal water

Here's a shot of the pork loin gettin ready ta go in the brine.



Will brine fer 6 days, then rinse and go on the smoker. Will post Q-View as things progress.


----------



## chargrilled (May 11, 2008)

heck yes!!!

I cant wait to see the results!  Take notes, I wanna know how!!!!


----------



## craig chamberlain (May 11, 2008)

This won't be your last one.I started smoking Canadian bacon with cowgirl's recipe about 3 or 4 months ago and have never run out yet.When I start getting low I start getting another loin curing.
My wife and I eat it every morning,great stuff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Looking forward to more of your Q-view.


----------



## desertlites (May 11, 2008)

I agree Tip, it won't be your last-as we type I have a few #s of belly in the smoker-have plenty of canadian still in the freezer-member to rince well and soak if nec.slice a hunk off and fry to taste.good luck.


----------



## erain (May 11, 2008)

thks for putting up the brine, i been seeing some pretty nice canadian bacon latley and it is already on the list. keep us posted on how it goes which i pretty sure you had already planned


----------



## fireguy (May 11, 2008)

yep, cant wait... have to have you get me started one of these days... looks good so far


----------



## seboke (May 11, 2008)

Good luck with the CB!  I have a big loin in the fridge that will be my first CB.  Pi$$ed at myself for not getting off my butt to brine it in time for my upcoming smoke Tuesday night.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 11, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the end result.
Andy.


----------



## white cloud (May 12, 2008)

I only did the one so far and it is reall good. That reminds me to take another pack out of the freezer. Good Luck and good smokin...........


----------



## waysideranch (May 12, 2008)

Don't pull our leg now.


----------



## white cloud (May 12, 2008)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ...........!


----------



## travcoman45 (May 18, 2008)

Pulled my canadian bacon outa the brine this mornin, hopin ta getter on early, sliced a piece off and way to salty, so, I'ma soakin it fer a bit ta pull somea that salt out, then onta the smoke!  Will have q-view asin this develops!

Taste is really good though!


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 18, 2008)

I had the same problem with being too salty
Andy.


----------



## cowgirl (May 18, 2008)

Yea, they do need soaked for awhile. I also change the water every once in awhile. 
I need to make some more.....


----------



## travcoman45 (May 18, 2008)

Here it is just before goin in the smoker.



Bout half way thru the smoke, sun didn't hep that shot none!



Here it is outa the smoker, bout 5 1/4 hours a smokin time ta get ta 160*



Sliced and ready ta be packaged.

This batch has very good taste, but it was still a bit salty even after a 2 1/2 hour soak. Will have ta adjust fer the next batch.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

Tip, those loafs of canadian bacon look great! Even though it's a bit salty, may be really good with some eggs!!!


----------



## erain (May 18, 2008)

good lookin can. bacon tip. looks like ju got a nice cure on it. grt job


----------



## desertlites (May 18, 2008)

Dang good looking lean bacon Tip-ain't used tender quick-just my buckboard cure for all my bacon and after a soak I never have the salt prolem-great job!


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 19, 2008)

Trav, that bacon looks great.
Andy.


----------



## white cloud (May 19, 2008)

Dang good lookin vittles, dang good lookin vittles indeed. Tip, your cure looks like it went right to the center and the bacon looks great. NICE JOB


----------



## cowgirl (May 19, 2008)

Mmmm, looks good Trav!


----------

